# I HATE swapping lenses



## dan.rpo (May 2, 2009)

so, i do ALOT of traveling. i have a camera backpack, which i mainly use to just store my camera equipment. 

i have 2 lenses, 18-55 and a 55-200. i honestly HATE the fact that when i want my wider angle without having to stand way back from my subject i have to switch my lenses. i hate the fact that i need to carry my backpack around because of this. 

would purchasing a super-zoom, such as an 18-200 solve my problems? i know they are a bit expensive, but i would sell both the lenses i have now to get a super-zoom. 

i have a nikon d40 (so i need the motor in the lens, which limits me a lot).

if i DONT purchase something such as an 18-200, i was going to purchase nikons new 35mm prime f/1.8. would adding that as a 3rd lens be a better option than just replacing them both with one?  

suggestions to ease my aggrivations!


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2009)

Well a superzoom lens like an 18-200mm is a valid option if you don't want to be changing lenses all the time - and many people use them on holidays and such. However because of their market position and wide focal length coverage they are lesser quality lenses in general. It might compare well to your existing lenses in terms of image quality but I don't have experience of them so can't say.

Its a superzoom lens with limitations - if you want better quality from your gear as well as things like IS and wider max apertures then your going to have to stick with more specific lenses for different things - which does mean changing. If image quality is not the main thing your after then a superzoom can cover a lot of range and make shooting easier for you


----------



## benhasajeep (May 3, 2009)

To me it sounds like the new Tamron 18-270 fits the bill. Has a large range and built in motor. Compact so its packable. Now obviously its not going to be as sharp as a fast prime lens or a fast shorter range zoom. But its no slouch. And for making normal sized prints I am sure it produces very good results. I am considering buying one for my D40X specifically as a travel lens (I bought the D40X specifically for travel, I already have 2 - D300's). I don't mind changing lenses. I just don't want to carry them, or pack them. Most of my travels are for work so I have other items to carry / bring along on a trip.

You don't need the best most clear lens all the time. Sometimes portability / convience outweighs its failings in not being at the top of the quality list. If you are happy with your current lenses I dont think you will see much difference quality wise with the Tamron. It is well known that the 18-55 and 55-200 "kit" lenses are not the sharpest in the box. And yet they are very useable. They still produce great pictures. I say look into the Tamron.


----------



## table1349 (May 3, 2009)

This might be a better option to consider.

Canon | PowerShot G10 Digital Camera (Black) | 2663B001 | B&H


----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2009)

^^  I was thinking the exact same thing.

Most people by into the dSLR system because you *can* change out your lenses.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 3, 2009)

Nikon | Coolpix P90 Digital Camera (Matte Black) | 26171 | B&H

Now were talking a travel camera.  And almost half of a 18-270 lens.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 3, 2009)

wasnt really thinking of buying a whole other camera. those are essentially a P&S even though they have the manual override option, no? 

not sure what to do. 

benhasa - what part of the Tamron lens name designates that it has the built in motor when i search for it? I know Sigma is HSM, Nikon is AF-s, but Tamron?


----------



## itznfb (May 3, 2009)

if you're just going to walk around with a D40 and a 18-200 or 18-270, then you might as well just sell it all and buy a P90 because you baught the D40 for the wrong reasons.


----------



## stsinner (May 3, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> wasnt really thinking of buying a whole other camera. those are essentially a P&S even though they have the manual override option, no?



I think they were trying to tell you something....


----------



## Overread (May 3, 2009)

Well you have a choice -
The bridge cameras - like the suggested canon G10 - are point and shoots with manual settings like a DSLR, but with a single fixed lens. They also have the various auto modes more common on the piont and shoots as well as features like video mode. They all have a shutter lag (that is the shutter does not activate as soon as you press the button unlike on a DSLR where there is no lag - but the higher end bridge cameras have very little of thus lag feature so its not as limiting as it is on the cheaper point and shoots.

In the end it depends what you want out of the camera - the power of the DSLR is the changable lenses, letting you get a high grade lens on there to get a very high quality shot; the manual controls for full control over shooting; no shutter lag; further features such as advanced lighting setups etc..
The bridge cameras are the lighter cameras - often well used by many as a holiday camera for their light construction, versatility and simplicity (no lens/gear changing etc that you get with a DSLR).

It's also likley that you might feel that you need both cameras, and many do have both - the DSLR for their hobby and interests and the bridge camera for holidays and kidsnaps etc... - times when your not thinking about creating a photo so much as preserving a memory of an event in life whilst not letting the camera dominate that time.

Its your choice


----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2009)

*Personally, I don't mind swapping out lenses*.  I got each one for a specific purpose, but have gone into situations with just one of the primes and did just fine.  I have also gone in overkill with multiple zooms.  Eventually, you start to figure things out.

Hate is such a strong word and by having it in all caps, gave rise to thinking a high end P&S may be better suited for you.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2009)

Overread said:


> Well you have a choice -
> The bridge cameras - like the suggested canon G10 - are point and shoots with manual settings like a DSLR, but with a single fixed lens.


 There is a difference between a bridge and a P&S.  The G10 is definitely a P&S.... albeit a damn nice one.  It is larger than most, but it will slide into your front trousers pocket  (hello boys!).  It still suffers from shutter lag, but I test drove one and it is on my wish list for the future.  I have to go on site visits for my job and this is the reason for thinking a G10.  Lugging the Nikons around is a PITA.  It does shoot RAW and is rated one of the best........ even though I shoot Nikon.  It's the old adage, get the tool for the job.  Nikon's equivalent is not up to par yet IMO.


----------



## Joves (May 3, 2009)

I too dont mind swapping out lenses and, having to move to get shots. It is a part of photography and the experience of it.


----------



## Garbz (May 3, 2009)

As someone who has 6 lenses that are in constant use I must say the 18-200 is a great option for travelling. But if it's the only lens you're going to use then I agree with the rest of the people here, there's little point in owning a D40 over a high end point and shoot.


----------



## table1349 (May 3, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> wasnt really thinking of buying a whole other camera. those are essentially a P&S even though they have the manual override option, no?
> 
> not sure what to do.
> 
> benhasa - what part of the Tamron lens name designates that it has the built in motor when i search for it? I know Sigma is HSM, Nikon is AF-s, but Tamron?



Buying a super zoom and sticking it on a body so you don't have to change lenses pretty much makes it a P&S anyways with the manual override option anyways.  

I have encountered too many people that have done the same thing only to complain about image quality issues.  That due to the fact that in creating a super zoom they make compromises to create such a lens in a consumer grade price range.  Those compromises are in build quality, materials quality and optical quality.  

It's kind of like going out a buying a Porsche 911 GT3 and asking them to put an automatic transmission in it.


----------



## table1349 (May 3, 2009)

kundalini said:


> There is a difference between a bridge and a P&S.  The G10 is definitely a P&S.... albeit a damn nice one.  It is larger than most, but it will slide into your front trousers pocket  (hello boys!).  It still suffers from shutter lag, but I test drove one and it is on my wish list for the future.  I have to go on site visits for my job and this is the reason for thinking a G10.  Lugging the Nikons around is a PITA.  It does shoot RAW and is rated one of the best........ even though I shoot Nikon.  It's the old adage, get the tool for the job.  Nikon's equivalent is not up to par yet IMO.




The Canon G series cameras were their bridge models of which only the G10 survives.  The only thing it lacks over the more traditional looking bridge cameras is the body shape of a mini DSLR. It retains all of the features of any other bridge camera. Here is a comparison of it and the SX1 IS that also gets included in that Bridge range.  

Digital Cameras - High-End, Advanced Digital Cameras - D-Series Digital Cameras - Performance and Style, Digital ELPH Cameras - Easy and Fun! A-Series Digital Cameras - E-Series Digital Cameras - Product Comparison - Canon USA Consumer Products


----------



## benhasajeep (May 4, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> wasnt really thinking of buying a whole other camera. those are essentially a P&S even though they have the manual override option, no?
> 
> not sure what to do.
> 
> benhasa - what part of the Tamron lens name designates that it has the built in motor when i search for it? I know Sigma is HSM, Nikon is AF-s, but Tamron?


 
Tamron uses BIM (Built in motor) for Nikon.  But you have to look beyond the initial page to find some of them.  Like the 18-270 for example.  BIM is not listed by the other acronyms.  But if you look under specifications, they then list BIM and says built in motor in its mounting descriptions.

As for the Nikon P90 I only mentioned it as a less expensive alternative.  It has its short commings like any other bridge camera.  It does have full manual controls like shutter and aperature control plus full manual.  But like others its menu intensive for alot of functions.  I think its a step up from previous tries as it has a larger sensor, better ISO range, and of course the huge lens range (of course being such a large range will have some issues).

Nikon P90 is about $375, Tamron 18-270 is about $600.  Tamron 18-200 is about $260 (built in motor too)


----------

